# Met some wonderful animal people today!



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

I took one pair of doves, NotIvan and Snowflake, to their new home today, and the people who are giving them a home are just wonderful. I met the dad and his daughter, who is in eighth grade. They are very animal-oriented and are into rescuing. They have a great big yard with ducks, chickens, a goat, a sheep, bunnies, and then inside there are coturnix quail, parakeets which free-fly in the daughter's room, and all kinds of other critters. They have a very nice big dog who guards the outside animals. I encouraged them to join PT as they have doves, and didn't even know that pigeons make great pets!  The daughter is just a lovely young lady and knows so much about animals, she is just like we are and is very interested in all kinds of animals, as is her father too. They are both such nice people and obviously treat their animals very well. They are building a huge aviary for the doves and coturnix quail which should turn out to be fantastic. I feel VERY good knowing that my doves have found a wonderful home with them. I was very lucky to find them! Hopefully they will join PT and we can all get to know them. I wish there were more people like them (and like us) out there! We talked for a long time about all kinds of animals. I had a great time and am quite comfortable leaving the doves in their care.


----------



## Snowbird Sue (Dec 31, 2007)

Oh, MJ, that is so wonderful! I am so happy for you!D That is great news, so good to hear there are still some great people out there! Good for you!


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

That is great news M.J.. I hope your new friends join our forum. I know you had a good time on your visit.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Yup....and then I came home to an e-mail response to an add I'd placed for my pigeons. This man lives an hour North on country-ish land, has two large aviaries, has had pigeons for more than 30 years, and is very excited to adopt some of mine. Hopefully I will be able to visit his home this weekend and see how it all looks. He sounds very nice and knowledgeable about pigeons. He really likes black-and-white ones (like my Monsters) so that is good, since I have so many!! I never thought I would find anyone to help with the pigeons, well of course not just ANYONE, but someone who will really care for them and enjoy them. It seems promising, let's hope it turns out to be!


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

So good to hear some good news MJ  What a relief too! Weren't you taking Fussy Gussy to her new home today? Or did I get my days confused


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

That is such wonderful news MJ. I am so happy you found some wonderful homes for some of your birds.
There are some great people out there.

Reti


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

WHAT WONDERFUL NEWS, MJ!!

Yes, indeed...*GOOD THINGS DO HAPPEN TO GOOD PEOPLE!!*   

Sending LOVE, HUGS and SCRITCHES

Shi & Squeaks


----------



## nbdyuknow (Apr 10, 2007)

That's great news. There are a lot of good people in this world, especially those who care about animals. It's always heartening to run into some of them and realize you're not alone.


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

Im so sorry Maryjane I read your post early that you are being forced to give up some of your birds for a while. 

I wish I could help but am not in any place too at the moment but things are starting to take shape for me. Things are looking up I guess if you read my new posts on My "Caught a break" thread. 

Im glad they are great people lol. If I get the chance to meet you I hope you feel the same about me .

Best of wishes to you and yours and your birdies.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

mr squeaks said:


> WHAT WONDERFUL NEWS, MJ!!
> 
> Yes, indeed...*GOOD THINGS DO HAPPEN TO GOOD PEOPLE!!*
> 
> ...


Thanks Shi, I like to hope so!!!!



stach_n_flash said:


> Im so sorry Maryjane I read your post early that you are being forced to give up some of your birds for a while.
> 
> I wish I could help but am not in any place too at the moment but things are starting to take shape for me. Things are looking up I guess if you read my new posts on My "Caught a break" thread.
> 
> ...


I did catch your thread and am really glad to hear that. And I already feel that way about you! Everyone here knows you are a great person who loves animals.  

Fussy Gussy was going to go to her new home in the morning, but I haven't heard back from the lady since last night so am kind of waiting to hear. She has children so I imagine she's busy! If not tomorrow then later this week for sure. The man who is going to take the pigeons saw some pictures I sent, and he thinks they're beautiful and says he's very excited to have them. Now I have to sneak around the tent the next few nights and mark couples... don't want to separate any mates!  Hopefully it will all work out. It will be strange to only have half the pijies I do. But less cleaning, I suppose. . .


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

MJ I am so happy to read that you have found homes for some of your birds, wonderful homes and so quickly. I think a higher power is smiling on you.  

Is it very very bad for my karma if I hope the MN is having another in a long series of very bad days??? It was my evil twin that typed that!!!


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hi MJ,

I am so glad the rehoming is going well, we often need reminding that there are a lot more people out there that love pigeons than the ones we have already met through this forum.

Cynthia


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

TheSnipes said:


> MJ I am so happy to read that you have found homes for some of your birds, wonderful homes and so quickly. I think a higher power is smiling on you.
> 
> Is it very very bad for my karma if I hope the MN is having another in a long series of very bad days??? It was my evil twin that typed that!!!


I'm sure karma will make an exception for your evil twin!!  (Who doesn't sound all that evil to me).

Yes, it is going well, and amazingly enough I received another e-mail from a man who is local and rescues abused pigeons and doves. He writes that he rescues a lot from the "live animal market" in Chinatown in SF. I have a few birds that came from there through the shelter or other people who have bought them and found me, of course Leonardo is one of them. So this guy sounds like good people too. I am definitely being smiled down upon by some higher power(s), and am certainly most thankful!


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Just caught up with this thread and am so happy that you are finding good homes for some of your babies.

Margaret


----------



## CHRISTIN RN (Sep 2, 2007)

SNIPES...LOL LOL LOL!

MJ....Careful that you don't go to these places alone, please...and even if you do bring a friend, have another friend on standby whom is to hear from you within a certain period of time 1-2 hours and who knows your exact location. 

HIGHER POWERS =
God the Father, Jesus the Son, the Holy Spirit, the Angels, the Blessed Mother and all the Saints!  
I thank them all for answering our prayers!


----------

